# Lumia 640 can't update - Low storage space



## x_orange90_x (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm currently running build 14393.5 on my Lumia 640 LTE. Up until this point I've never really had any update issues. Now that there's some RS2 builds out, I tried to update but I can't download the update because my device storage is full. It's not personal files or apps either, it's over 2gb of "Pending updates and preview builds." There's no option to clear this junk out, and trying to update only made it grow larger. Now I've got less than 400mb of space free, and it wants about 1.5gb for the latest update. 

Does anyone else have this problem? Searching for answers only turns up one "solution", hard reset. I'm not prepared nor am I willing to hard reset just to clear out old files that should have deleted themselves after not being used. It's a hassle having to sideload all of my tools again for unlocking and customizing. I've thought about trying SFTP browsing for the temporary files, but I'd be willing to bet they can't manually be deleted, IF they can even be found/accessed. 

Has anyone been able to clear the pending updates without doing a hard reset?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

you did answer to yourself,  not enough space


----------



## x_orange90_x (Sep 4, 2016)

djtonka said:


> you did answer to yourself,  not enough space

Click to collapse



Maybe you missed my point.. I KNOW I have low storage space. It's not my own apps and files, it's temporary update files. I'm asking if anyone has ever been able to clear them without hard resetting.


----------



## Colo83 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the same problem. I don't found any way to solved this :/ any idea?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 7, 2016)

Hardreset? Or go to install folder and manually erase?


----------



## Techno-Freak (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you have a SD card installed in the phone?
In the late WP 8.1 days, Microsoft enabled the feature to use SD card's storage for WindowsUpdate in case Internal Storage was not sufficient.


----------

